# Roof Problems Leaked And Repair Question



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

I finally got my camper out to an Outback dealer in Clyde. TX Franklin RV or Big Country same place. I knew it needed some work and it has soft spot in the ceiling along the front cap/membrane transition. It is about 4 inches wide and 6 inches long of just rotted wood the rest seems pretty good but I am sure that front panel in the roof needs to be replaced.

The service manager says it looks like behind the cap is good, but wants to do an entire roof job, pull the old membrane replace one panel up front and then replace with a new membrance....to the tune of 3050.00, the original guy I talked to is on vacation and said over the phone he could probably pull the membrane half way back replace the roof deck that is bad, then restretch about 4-6 hours labor. He said worse case it would need a new membrane about 10-12 hours labor. So, my question is what should I do from here. I paid 6500 for this camper knowing it had this small soft spot, but did not budget this for the repair. I bought it thinking I could put a little in the roof, and a new AC and be good to go. Now I am not so sure what to do...looking for ideas suggestions and help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the year and model number of your OB?


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Its a 2005 28BHS, we bough it at an auction thinking we could put some cash in it and keep it. Worst case if we did not like we could sell it. I think I could the repair myself but thought I would just pay some one and save myself the time.



hautevue said:


> What is the year and model number of your OB?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

How much does is material cost if you do it yourself? 
Pictures of your camper and damage area would give us better idea.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are a few pictures. I do not have any pics of the outside roof, its been gooped up with cool seal or something like it. I have spot checked it for leaks after rains and have not found any wet spots, does not mean it isn't just it hasn't. The one picture from the inside shows the area that is push through soft. Its that way on the outside too, really soft.

The other pics I took to show condition, the camper is very very nice on the inside, looks basically new except the screen door has a hole in the corner, no pic. The counters are perfect, beds, everything no stains, no cut marks or even scuffs in the floor. It was used as a relief trailer for an EMT during Katrina rescues. From all the PPW we found it in it looks like it was used about 1 month. I am guessing it leaked and they relocated him. Then either used the AC for another camper or something. It has a piece of plywood where the AC used to be, so it is in good shape up there too. The micro is missing and so is the radio...not worried about those things right now, as I have a bigger fish to fry!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

From what I've read, replacing the roof membrane is a tough job, esp. if you've never done it. One article said it took two men two days to do it, working hard, and they were experienced, and they did it inside. They had big "A" frame ladders so they could walk across the roof without stepping on it. They lay down on the ladder boards to put the sealant on the roof plywood, etc. You may want to consider not tackling that job yourself.

$3K for a new roof (and the repair of the damaged wood/underlayment) seems reasonable. What you have to decide is whether you want to sink that much (50% of what you paid for the TT) into the roof repair.

From my viewpoint, I'd not do that--a 5 - 6 year old TT will develop other problems and annual maintenance costs will inevitably go up. The converter may go belly up, the reefer is about a grand to replace, and so forth. The tires are critical; if they haven't been replaced recently, you can expect to buy five of them (gotta do the spare, too). Tires last 3 - 5 years, and a blowout of an old tire can be a disaster for you and your family. If you see the slightest cracking of the sidewalls on the tires, it's time.

Between the micro, air conditioner, and roof, and maybe the tires, plus acquisition cost, you're over $13,000 in expense, and you still have a 5 - 6 year old TT. It's like the 10 year old nice faithful car/SUV that has 150,000 miles on it--at what point to you dump it and stop paying repair bills?

That's your big decision, IMHO. It's a hard decision to make, I know. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I think if you have the mechanical skill, facility and tools you ought to tackle the job yourself. From your description it is a great trailer despite of its age. It is not worth it if you intend to use for few years and sell. But if you intend to keep it for a good long time it would be worth it not just to fix up the roof but to upgrade it as well. I started out with an used popup camper many years ago, which had a bad roof...practically falling apart. Dealer estimate to put in a new roof (OEM spec) was 5K. I paid $600 for the camper. So, I did the work myself and did not even buy Coleman original replacement roof. I built a custom roof out of laminated 1x4 plywood and aluminum sheet with 3/4" foam insulation under. Material cost was under $300. It was a fun project and my roof was structurally stronger than the original Coleman.

If my OB roof fails, I probably will do same thing. I'd get rid of the rubber membrane and replace it with sheet metal. The only problem with the OB is it size too big to fit in my garage and the Homeowner Association, aka neighborhood Taliban, will harass me if I leave the trailer on my driveway for more than two nights....especially with the roof torn open....


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently (Feb) bought my 23RS for 11,000. It's a 2005 in very good shape. If you fix the roof, bought a new micro and radio, you are still under the 11,000 that I paid for a smaller camper of the same year. If it was rarely used and the refer works, you got a deal. You took a chance. You can fix it yourself and save some $$ if you have the time and know how or pay someone that has the know how and still be ahead. The budget is the issue, I know. Just letting you know you didn't necessarily get a bad deal, just not the deal you hoped for.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm the type that I'd replace the roof myself. It would be ~$1000 in supplies (best I can tell). Campingworld sells everything on the web to do it.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I'm the type that I'd replace the roof myself. It would be ~$1000 in supplies (best I can tell). Campingworld sells everything on the web to do it.


That is the direction I am leaning. I was just hoping to get the ac on it while it was out there. I told my neighbor I would pay him 500 to help me out. He has tools and is a great mechanical mind. He said we could do it over about 4 days, 2 weekends.

We kicked the idea of fiberglassing the top instead of doing the membrane like some one here has suggested.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have it done by the "professionals", are they going to give you a warranty on the work? That is worth something.


----------

